# Наше творчество > Проза >  Когда-то в юности страдал графоманством.

## wwwolk

Князь

Избы горели, пламя яростно рвалось в небеса, на соломенные крыши сыпались искры, сизый дым стелился по земле. Злые стрелы сильно били в стены и настигали тех, кто еще пытался бежать. Таких было немного, в основном женщины и дети. Мужчины кровавыми кулями лежали на околице. Люди в шапках с волчьими хвостами дико кричали, носились от дома к дому, кто пеший, кто конный. Свистели сабли, тускло блистая в непогожести дня. Гул пожара глушил людские крики.


 - Опоздали, княже, — тяжко промолвил Ратислав, стягивая с головы шлем.
 - Сам вижу, — еле сдерживая гнев, отозвался князь.
 Они спешились на окраине, моросящий дождь почти притушил угли пожарищ, лишь кое-где еще тянулся слабый дымок, жалобно жмущийся к мокрой траве.
 - Там бились, — доложил подъехавший Мирослав и указал рукой в сторону леса. — Не ждали их, — он скрипнул зубами. — Отбивались чем попало, больше отвагой брали, чем умением и оружием. Все полегли, — он спрыгнул с коня и, взяв его в повод, повел привязывать к скорбно свесившей ветви березе.
 - Хоронить, княже? — вернувшись, спросил он.
 Князь молча кивнул.
 - Может, в погоню? — предложил, сверкнув очами Ратислав. — Далеко не ушли, угли теплые.
 - Успеем, — хмуро выдохнул князь, — они с добычей, про нас не ведают, в степи нагоним. А своих негоже бросать воронью на съедение.


 Городок встал на холме, недалеко от реки, по левую руку лес и по правую, а со спины смотреть — так и вовсе чаща. Работали дружно, копали вал, ставили частокол, детинец рубили. Смолистый дух стоял над рекой, и перестук топоров с раннего утра до поздней ночи сердил бранящихся белок. Дивились купцы: на торг шли — берег пустой, обратно идем — крепость стоит. А князь, знай, усмехался в усы да ладил причал. Все, как положено: и торжище на берегу, и дорогу мощеную, к крепости.


 В низкой кузне, стоявшей на окраине, не слышен был перестук молотков. Даже горн притих, сердито тлея углями, словно прислушиваясь к спору.
 - А ты мне не указ! — ярился Стодуб. — Я княжий кузнец, а не твой. Что князь молвит, то и ковать стану, и тебя не спрошу. А ночь и вовсе моя, хочу — сплю, хочу — молотом стучу. Благо, честных людей не бужу — кузня на отшибе.
 - А я, что, по-твоему?! — кричал, брызгая слюной Ратислав. — Свой собственный воевода, что ль? Не княжий? Сказал к вечеру переделать брони, стало быть, переделай! А не то не посмотрю, что мастер, ожгу кнутом для порядка.
 - Ты меня не пугай, — отмахнулся кузнец, — я тебя не боюсь. Мне твой кнут, что корове слепень, отмахнулся бы, да недосуг. А начнешь напирать, я и вдарить могу, батюшка Святогор силою не обидел. Трехлетка с ног валю, а тебя по колени в землю вгоню, не гоношись, воевода.
 - Ах, так! — щеки Ратислава покрылись пятнами, он ухватился за меч.
 - Не тронь железку, — зло буркнул кузнец и насупившись ухватил молот. — Иди себе от греха. Скажет князь переделать, переделаю.
 - Ну, добро, — процедил воевода, со стуком вгоняя меч в ножны, повернулся и ушел не прощаясь.
 - Вот и ладно, — спокойно проговорил ему в спину кузнец и махнул сжавшемуся в углу подмастерью, — чего присох, распаляй горнило.


 В свежерубленной гриднице еще не выветрился смолистый дух. В узкие окна радостно пробивалось яркое солнце. Прыгали веселые блики по щитам да броням, что возле стен были сложены.
 Князь с молодым дружинником расположились возле стола.
 - Стало быть, тут, говоришь? — спросил князь, внимательно разглядывая рисунок на бересте.
 - Как есть, — кивнул паренек, светлые вихры ссыпались на лоб, он, злясь, откинул назад. — Обрезал бы, да все времени нет, — объяснил он князю.
 - Девичья краса, — ухмыльнулся князь, — тебе, дурню, спасенье, с такой копной и подшлемник не нужен. Не тронь, тесьмой перехвати, чтоб на лоб не лезли. Много их там? — он снова ткнул пальцем в бересту.
 - Дворов восемь, не меньше.
 - Считай, в два раза больше, — рассудил князь, — на виду самые смелые, а в крепи лесной еще столько же попрятались. И от нас недалеко. Выглядят как, ладные дворы?
 - Хорошие, — улыбнулся парнишка, — и пожоги приличные, видать на конях пашут.
 - Стало быть, и кузнец у них есть, — подвел князь, — иначе никак. Это нам на руку. Спасибо, Нежданко, услужил, — сказал он с улыбкой и приказал. — Беги на двор, скажи Ратиславу, пусть верхнюю дружину соберет. Все не поедем, достанет и верхней.


 - Порядка не стало, княже, — жалобился Ратислав, — дальше-то как? Если сегодня меня кузнец взашей погнал, а завтра?
 Они стояли посреди двора, глядя, как молодшие выводят коней и завистливо косятся на сверкавших кольчугой дружинных.
 - А ты нахрапом-то не бери, — не поворачивая головы, ответил князь, — в чужом дому порядки свои. Попроси с поклоном, не проводят с поленом. Или что, велик стал, чтоб кузнецу поклониться? Переломиться боишься? — он бросил на воеводу насмешливый взгляд. Тот молча жевал ус и пыхтел. — Дурням своим скажи, чтоб брони поскидали, упарятся, жара ведь, — князь покачал головой. — Учишь вас, учишь, — буркнул он и вскочил на коня. — Чего ради народ железом пугать? — спросил он у воеводы. — Твой приказ? На сшибку что ль едешь? Сказал ведь: земли новые посмотреть, может, на дань налезем. Двигай! — он уверенным движением направил коня к воротам.


 Работа спорилась радостно, припекало, торопило солнышко, и Медведко то и дело понукал лошаденку.
 - Не ленись, милая! — весело кричал он. — День по весне год кормит! Ты да я, да земля матушка — вот и семь ртов накормлено. — Он без усилий вгонял соху в землю, выворачивая черные жирные пласты. Сзади, на вспаханном, галдели и дрались грачи. Ласково пузырил рубаху ветер.
 Оружных, показавшихся из леса, он заметил не сразу. Когда заметил, бежать было поздно, да он бы и не побежал, привычки не было.
 - День добрый, — приветствовал его один из подъехавших.
 Медведко отпустил соху, нехотя отозвался: — И вам не хворать.
 - Как звать-то тебя? — улыбаясь, спросил князь.
 - Медведкой зовут, — неохотно отозвался парень.
 - Эдакий ослопинушка, — тихо шепнул князю воевода. — Его же конем не сшибить.
 В словах воеводы не было преувеличения: ростом Медведко и впрямь был велик, не низкого князя на голову выше. А в плечах так и вовсе в полтора раза шире. Во всем теле его сила великая просматривалась, казалось, поведет плечами и лопнет льняная рубаха. Однако лицо его выдавало человека незлобивого, было в нем что-то детское. Округлое, как каравай домашнего хлеба, курносое с невозможно синими глазами, глядящими из-под соломенных бровей.
 - Справно живете, — сказал князь, кивнув на темнеющие у опушки леса дворы.
 - Не жалуемся, — все так же неохотно откликнулся Медведко.
 - А что, молодец, не желаешь в дружину ко мне? — вдруг резко переменил тему князь.
 - Я-то? — опешил Медведко.
 - Ты, кто ж еще, — усмехнулся князь, — не коня ж твоего мне звать. — Дружинные радостно загоготали.
 - Нет, — Медведко покачал головой, — у меня мать да отец, да братья меньшие. На кого оставлю? Вспашу вот, — он глянул на выжиг, — засеять надо, а там покос. Потом убрать. Нет, — он помотал головой, словно убеждая самого себя.
 - Так ведь и я тебя не за спасибо зову, — подбоченясь, улыбался князь. — Я серебром плачу, достанет на все, и тебе, и семье.
 - Иди, дурень, — вмешался воевода, — тебя сам князь кличет, честь небывалая. Али князя не признал?
 - Признал, — ответил Медведко, переминаясь с ноги, на ногу и опустив голову. — Не могу я, — тихо добавил он, — душегубничать сердце не лежит.
 - Чего!? — вскипел воевода. — Ты кого душегубами назвал?
 - Погоди, — холодно осадил его князь, глядя на попятившегося парня. — Откуда слава обо мне такая? Кто разнес?
 - Так ведь как, — Медведко кинул быстрый взгляд и вновь опустил голову, — известное дело. Кто откажется дань платить тех на меч вздевать. Откуда ж иначе серебро?
 - Я силком под крыло никого не гоню, — скривился князь, — не любо, живите как жили. Да только налетят степняки, запалят избы, станут девок за косы ловить, детей на копья поднимут, что тогда тебе сердце подскажет?
 - Отобьемся, — словно убеждая себя, ответил Медведко. — Топоры возьмем, а нет, так и дрынами погоним, достанет сил.
 - Много ты навоюешь в дерюжке против кольчужки, — буркнул воевода. — Стрелы животом станешь отбивать?
 - А толку от ваших мечей да щитов! — вспылил вдруг Медведко. — Нижнюю падь всю дотла пожгли. Где вы были!?
 - Потому и пожгли, — горько обронил князь, — что такие вот гордые были. В защите моей униженье увидели. Жили беспечно, ни дозоров не держали, ни за подмогой послать не успели. Сам прознал, да поздно пришел, — он скрипнул зубами, — одно пепелище застал. Вот только тех, кто там веселился, я на третий день в степи настиг. Ни один не расскажет, что на Залесье безнаказанно наскочил. Степное волчье кости догладывает. Жаль, полонных не было, один скарб тащили. Да что теперь, — он хлестнул себя по сапогу. — Неволить не стану, не хотите не надо. Надумаете, пусть стрый челом принародно бьет и заступы ищет, обороню. А ты надумаешь в дружину прийти, ворота открыты. До крепости путь недалекий, сыщешь, коли захочешь. Двигай! — князь тронул коня.
 - Малого бы хоть на березе утвердили, — кивнул на опушку воевода, — какая-никакая, а от чужих догляда и вам упреждение. Не биться, так хоть уйти успеете.


 Вечерело, в гриднице тихо потрескивала лучина, да шипели, падая в плошку с водой, угольки. Князь сидел на лавке, устало привалившись к стене и полузакрыв глаза.
 - Тердышхан у них воеводит, — Ратислав присел рядом и стал угрюмо разглядывать собственные сапоги. — Доглядный вернулся, — продолжил докладывать он, — сказал: больше двух сотен сабель.
 - Немалая сила, — прищурившись, молвил князь, — на нас, стало быть, прут?
 - Похоже на то, — кивнул воевода, — тот отряд, что мы по весне положили, его был.
 - Мстить что ль идет? — усмехнулся князь.
 Ратислав пожал плечами: — Может, и мстить, то мне не ведомо. Хочешь, у волхвов спроси.
 - Им до моих печалей дела нет, — отмахнулся князь, — затворились в крепи лесной, носа не кажут. Обидел я их, не дал людей в жертву носить.
 Он поднялся и стал прохаживаться по горнице. Подошел к окну и глянул во двор. Дружинные гоняли молодших на потешных мечах, дубовые палки гулко сшибались, изредка сыпалась крепкая брань, когда кто-то из молодших неосторожно подставлялся.
 - Не ко времени, — тихо вымолвил князь, — на ноги встать не успели, даже торг не ладили. Дружинных полста человек, молодших еще столько же. Как думаешь, устоим против двух сотен?
 - Устоять-то устоим, — вздохнул воевода, — да с кем вернемся?
 - Вот и я о том, — князь снова принялся мерить шагами тесаный пол. — Хитрость нужна.
 Воевода ерзал на лавке. — Может, народишко кликнуть? — вслух размышлял он. — Кто-никто, а человек с полста наберем.
 - Хороши защитнички, — буркнул князь, — нет беды — дань плати, пришла беда — подставляйте головы. На то и защищать брались, чтоб людей не тревожить.
 - Медведку помнишь? — помолчав, спросил воевода.
 - Ну, — повернувшись, ответил князь.
 - В дружину пришел. — Воевода почесал в затылке. — Второй день кузнец ему кольчугу ладит. И меча подобрать не смогли, пришлось палицей обойтись. А вот с конем беда. Не держат его кони. В нем весу пудов десять, да бронь, да оружие. Короче, нет ему коня.
 - Как нет? — удивленно произнес князь. — А вороной, что волхвам хотели свести?
 - Так обидятся же.
 - Обидой больше, — устало отмахнулся князь. — Не на праздник берем, их же головы защищать.


 Дружина стояла в степи, левее распадка, круто размытого вешними водами.
 - Биться насмерть, — тихо напутствовал князь, — нам бежать некуда. Ваше дело простоять до поры, чтоб все втянулись, а мы из распадка ударим в тыл, прямо по хану. Степняки — народ хилый, увидят, что хан мертв, мигом побегут. Но покуда мы не ударим, драться зло! Ну, а после того и пуще живота не жалеть, пусть накрепко запомнят, как на Залесье ходить.


 Степняки катили волной, гикали, сверкали саблями, пыль клубилась под копытами коней. Залесские стояли молча, сомкнув ряды, сопели, сверкали глазами из-под шлемов.
 - Не боись! — с правого крыла громко кричал воевода. — Они от страха орут. Велик запал, да костер бы не пропал. Передним щиты вздеть, прикрывать себя и задних от стрел! Стрелять только на веру! Ветер за нас! Под кем коня убьют, низом ползи! Цепляйся за ноги к своим! Отходи назад и стрелами бей! Или коня лови! Уходить не сметь! Кого увижу бегущим, после боя сам пришибу!

 Стрелы взвились одновременно, но степняцкие, иссякнув под напором ветра, осыпались хворостом. Залесские же, взвизгнув зло, ударили жестко, брызнула кровь, посыпались в пыль степняки.
 И закрутилось. Сошлись. Зазвенела сталь, послышались хрипы. Залесские крикнули хором и ударили дружно, осадили напор, завязалась сеча.

  Медведко крушил палицей направо и налево, с перепугу не разбирая своих и чужих. Свои уворачивались, ругались, скалили зубы и перли вперед. Когда откатила первая волна страха, напала злость, хотелось орать и рвать зубами. Ненависть захлестывала, Медведко кинулся в гущу и расчетливо, как в лесу на порубке, принялся наносить удары. Брызгала кровь, летели ошметки, сминалось железо. Он видел страх в узких степных глазах и зверел.
 - Кровушки нашей хотите!? — дико орал он, забросив за спину щит и размахивая палицей. — Пейте ненасытные! — И он крушил очередной череп, сминая шлем и не замечая подставленного под удар меча. Трижды в упор били стрелами, но то ли целились плохо, то ли просто везло.


 - Пора, княже, — нетерпеливо теребил Нежданко, — не выдюжат, сломят.
 - Рано, — спокойно ответствовал князь, — не ввязались до корня, увидят нас, повернут полсотни сабель, и увязнем, как в болоте, и сами поляжем, и проку не будет.
 - Погонят наших, — стонал Нежданко, — и тогда все, конец.
 - Не погонят, — твердил князь, — не ной, там Ратислав, он один их держать будет, если придется.
 Степняки ломили, сказывалось число. Молодшие умирали, едва успев поквитаться. Если б не дружинные, гнали бы степняки с гиканьем по полю остатки Залесских. Но не зря князь платил серебро. Покрытые потом и кровью дружинные стояли насмерть. Их почти взяли в кольцо, уже двинулся к битве сам хан, послав вперед застоявшуюся охрану. Вот тут-то, как волки на стадо, из распадка молча кинулись засадники. Они, как призраки, распластались, прильнув к гривам коней, неслись во весь опор, сопровождаемые лишь топотом копыт и конским фырканьем. Бешено орал хан, суетилась поредевшая охрана, не знавшая, то ли встать кольцом, то ли рвануться навстречу.

 Налетели, смяли, рубили молча и зло. Князь крошил с оберук, сверкали мечи, грозно блестели глаза. Вскинул саблю хан, завизжал, с искаженным лицом рухнул в пыль, заливаясь кровью.
 - К своим, — выдохнул князь, — трубите в рог!


 Победный звук прокатился над полем, взметнулся израненный Ратислав — победа! Прохрипел и свалился под ноги коня. Не услышал Медведко: с двумя обломками копий в груди, с помутневшим взглядом, он все еще крушил наседавших врагов и скалил зубы, плевался кровью. Остатки Залеской дружины встрепенулись. Опешили степняки, оглянулись назад, напоролись взглядом на сверкающие мечи и кинулись прочь.


 Ночь, тихая, ласковая, летняя ночь упала на степь. Моргнув, засияли звезды на бархатном покрывале неба. И ветер еле слышно ворошил траву, так мать гладит по волосам заснувшего сына. Сколько было таких ночей? Сколько будет? Как звали того князя? Кто знает…

  Усталые кони понуро бродили, выискивая хозяев среди мертвых тел, глухо тявкали степные лисицы. И где-то у самого горизонта, задрав к луне узкую морду, тоскливо и заунывно выл волк.

----------


## wwwolk

Чемпион


- Вы же чемпион, Джек! Вам ли бояться этого сопляка? Вы только взгляните  на контракт! - Джимми Доусон по кличке Стервятник выложил на стол кожаную папку с золотым тиснением.
Джек, наконец, престал изучать обшарпанные стены и удосужился перевести взгляд на собеседника. Молодой, лет тридцати, тонкие усики а-ля пижон, холено-лощенный, с напомаженной прической на пробор. Дорогущий костюм, платиновый ролекс и в довесок перстень, тысячи на полторы. Собеседник Джеку не нравился.
- Что скажешь, Полли? – Джек всем телом повернулся к сидевшему рядом.
Полли, невысокий лысый старик, со сломанным носом «картошкой» и торчащими ушами, был похож на старую перекрученную тряпку, только что вынутую из помойного бака. Он жевал табачную жвачку, нервно кривился и постоянно сплевывал в стоявшее рядом жестяное ведро.
- Что я скажу, Джек? – прокаркал Полли. – Я скажу, пошли их на хрен!
Он вновь цыкнул слюной в жестяное ведро и продолжил:
- Я видел, что эта шайка сделала с Микки. Он стал похож на котлету. Его теперь и родная мать не узнает, а он вообще никого не узнает. Сидит себе тихо и лыбится на рыбок в банке. Я думаю, это подстава, Джек. Этот Фил, моложе тебя на 20 лет, здоров как бык, видел я, как он дерется, а ты - ты старая развалина, Джек!

Джек вздохнул, вообще-то, в свои годы, он вполне способен простоять двенадцать раундов с молодняком. Но одно дело - тренировочный бой, и другое - когда тебя колошматит претендент на чемпионский титул. Лет пятнадцать назад Джек принял бы предложение, не раздумывая. Тогда, он был непобедимый Джек Пушка. Все знали его убийственный левый и смертоносный правый. Что и говорить, когда-то руки были его состоянием. Длинные, с тяжелыми кулачищами, они походили на узловатые дубины. Да и сам Джек не был красавцем - невысокого роста, сгорбленный, с крупными чертами лица и всклоченной шевелюрой. Его за глаза обзывали гориллой, за непомерную длину рук и привычку слегка сгибать ноги при ходьбе.

- Я думаю, это не для меня, – после недолгих раздумий выдал Джек и отодвинул папку в сторону, не раскрывая.
- Что ж, – протянул Стервятник с явным сожалением, – мы думали вы еще в форме, хотели помочь материально бывшему чемпиону.
- Чего это бывшему? – оскорблено буркнул Джек. – Я ушел непобежденным.
- Вот именно! – оживился Джимми. – Докажите им всем, что вы чемпион! Не бывший! Не старая развалина! Я помню, как вы срезали Томми Борова на двадцатой секунде! Никто ведь не верил! Это было всего пять лет назад!
Глаза Стервятника сверкали не хуже бриллианта на его перстне. Он сунулся через стол и ухватил Джека за руки: - Я никогда не поверю, что в этих руках больше нет силы! – восторженно зашептал он. - Этот молодой выскочка думает, что старая школа умерла. Что старики - прошлый век и у них нечему учиться. Докажи ему, Джек, докажи им всем, раз и навсегда, что опыт и талант не пустые слова!
- Тебя разводят, Джек, – выдал Полли, похабно скривившись. - Разводят как олуха с заводских окраин. Помнит он, как Джек свалил Борова, - передразнил Полли и хмыкнул, – в то время Борова не свалил бы только инвалид.
- О чем вы говорите! – всплеснул руками Стервятник. - Какой развод? Вы взгляните на контракт! В случае победы мы платим пятьсот тысяч!
- Меня больше волнует сумма за участие в бое, – прохрипел Полли, закашлялся и тягуче сплюнул.
- Десят тысяч, - не моргнув глазом выдал Джимми, - но мы согласны пересмотреть ее, например, увеличить вдвое.
- Что? - расхохотался Полли. - Поверить не могу! – заорал он. – Джек, они покупают тебя за десятку?
- Надеюсь, в контракте предусмотрена медицинская страховка? – хмуро спросил Джек.
- Конечно, о чем вы говорите! – Стервятник ловким жестом раскрыл папку. – Вот смотрите, здесь и здесь.
Полли выдернул папку из рук Джека и быстро пробежал контракт глазами.
- Ты точно хочешь ввязаться в это, Джек? – пожевав губами, спросил он.
- Милли нужны деньги, – Джек с хрустом размял пальцы, – страховка не покроет операцию. Я должен позаботиться о ее будущем.
- Больница, указанная в контракте, - дыра! – безапелляционно заявил Полли.  - Вы, - он ткнул скрюченным пальцем в сторону Джимми, – замените ее на центральную, увеличите сумму за участие в бое и страховку, вдвое. И даже тогда, – он взглянул на Джека, - я бы не стал драться.
- Почему? – озадаченно спросил Стервятник.
- Потому что, вы, в случае победы, получаете так недостающий вашему щенку чемпионский титул, а Джек, получает увечья, а при плохом исходе - инвалидность.
- Да Джек уложит этого выскочку в первом же раунде! – сияющий Джимми просто излучал уверенность.
- Да? – хитро прищурившись, спросил Полли. – Тогда поставь на Джека десять тысяч, при раскладе минимум один к трем, ты огребешь кучу денег! Ну, так как, по рукам, красавчик?
Стервятник заерзал, но быстро нашелся:  
– Я бы с радостью, но нам запрещено ставить на тотализатор, чтоб у нас не было соблазна подстроить результаты боя.
Полли устало вздохнул. – Ты сам видишь, Джек, что это развод.
- Плевать, - Джек поднялся, – переделывайте контракт и привозите, я подпишу.


Фил  Картэр не был трусом, скорее расчетливым сукиным сыном. Вся его карьера была одной, гладко построенной, кампанией, от начала и до конца. Для эффектного финала не хватало чемпионского титула. Отнять его у твердо стоящих на ногах чемпионов Картэр был явно не в силах и четко осознавал это. Нужен был старик, ушедший непобежденным, вот тут-то, Стервятник и вспомнил про Джека Пушку.
- Это идеальный вариант, - убеждал он Картэра, - его звездный пик был пятнадцать лет назад! Ему хватило ума уйти в зените славы. Но он забыл, что кроме бокса ничего не умеет. Деньги имеют свойство кончаться, а тренер из него никудышный. Если б не старикашка Полли, Джек окончил бы свои дни на помойке. Полли время от времени организовывал ему второсортные бои и давал подработать в своем старом спортзале.
- Но с чего ты взял, что он согласится? – спросил Картэр, оторвавшись от видеозаписи боя. - Кстати, в свое время Джек был хорош, - кивнул он на экран.
- Да уж, - скривился Джимми, - об него многие обломали зубы. Но это было давно, а теперь на нем отрабатывают умение молодые. Его жена тяжело больна. Все деньги уходят на оплату счетов, он не упустит шанс получить круглую сумму. Все, что тебе потребуется - не убить его в первом же раунде.
- Он настолько плох? – удивился Картэр.
- Он старик, - осклабился Джонни, - но биться будет до конца, упрямства ему не занимать.
- Плевать, - отмахнулся Картэр, - мне нужен титул и если для этого придется сделать его инвалидом, - Фил поморщился,  - меня это не остановит.
- Главное не переусердствуй, - Доусон поднялся и налил себе виски, – бой не должен выглядеть подставным. Мне и так придется провернуть кучу работы, чтоб протащить на ринг полудохлого старикана. Я, конечно, все устрою так, чтоб и он не лег раньше времени. Но нюансы бывают всегда.

            В маленьком спортивном зале было сумрачно и душно. Джек топтался вокруг «груши», нанося редкие, но мощные удары.
- Экономь силы, - орал Полли, сидя на скамейке в углу, – тебе не двадцать лет. И, дьявол тебя раздери, Джек, бей резче! Откуда эта вязкость?! Это не удар - это толчок!
Боковая дверь растворилась, впуская внутрь жаркий июльский воздух и Джонни «стервятника».
- Я принес контракт! – весело прокричал Доусон, потрясая знакомой папкой. Он плюхнулся на скамейку рядом с Полли. - Каков молодец, – радостно осклабился он, кивнув на Джека, - просто разъяренный буйвол.
- Скорее баран, коли решился на этот бой, - фыркнул Полли, – давай контракт, красавчик, будем смотреть.
- Должен предупредить, - заметил Доусон, - раз вы потребовали изменений, мы тоже кое-что поменяли.
- Что конкретно? – насторожился Полли.
- Чемпион должен простоять не менее семи раундов.
- Что еще за новости? – возмутился Поли. – Когда такое было?
- Ну, вы же понимаете, - осклабился Стервятник, - мы не хотим, чтобы Джек просто лег в конце первого раунда и заработал сто тысяч, не напрягаясь.
- Наконец-то все стало на свои места, - Полли зло сплюнул в стоявшее рядом ведро, - ты слышал, чемпион?
- Я слышал, - устало отозвался Джек, стаскивая перчатки, – наплевать, я подпишу.
- С ума сошел! – подпрыгнул Поли. – Это ж гарантированная инвалидность!
- Не шуми, – Джек отбросил перчатки, – где подписывать?


Зал на Сквер Гарден сиял сотнями неоновых огней, музыка оглушала, обнаженные девицы ослепляли. Все было по высшему разряду. Еще бы – бой за чемпионский титул.
В раздевалке Джека стояла тишина, и только Полли нудил как надоедливый комар.
 - Помни, не лезь в ближний бой. Лови на встречных ударах, бей на отходах, маневрируй, контратакуй. Не работай на связках, он тебя сделает по технике. Он быстрей и выносливей.
- Я все помню, Полли, - отмахивался Джек.
- Это ты сейчас все помнишь! – взорвался Полли. – А получишь по мозгам, и мои слова вылетят у тебя из головы. Начнешь махать руками, выдохнешься к четвертому раунду и будешь инвалидом! Вбей в свою тупую башку, он быстр и хитер, любит ближний бой, твоя задача не допустить этого. Действуй разнообразно, маневрируй на дальней дистанции, отходи, уклоняйся, избегай его прямых и сближения. Ты понял?!
- Пять минут до начала! – объявила вихрастая голова, просунувшись в дверь раздевалки. – Выходите.


Ринг был залит светом, зал гудел, протяжно и с надрывом вопил судья-информатор. Джек стал уже забывать, как это бывает. Он двигался сквозь лес рук, под восторженные крики. Полли величественно шествовал впереди.
- Пушка! Пушка! - Скандировал зал.
- Надо же, – буркнул Полли, придерживая канаты, – тебя еще помнят.
Джек, пригнувшись, ступил на ринг. Его захлестнула волна давно забытого восторга. Он вскинул руки и запрыгал вкруговую, приветствуя зал. Зрители взвыли. Пару минут спустя  появился соперник. Он шел к рингу с высоко поднятой головой, молодой, статный, красивый. В ярком свете прожекторов были явно видны его мощные и упругие мышцы.
- Картэр! Картэр!  - Изменчивая толпа приветствовала претендента.
Они сошлись на середине ринга – старый, похожий на облезлую обезьяну чемпион и молодой, красивый как Аполлон претендент.
Рефери монотонно оттараторил правила, и Джек впервые взглянул в глаза сопернику. Он видел много глаз - злых, встревоженных, задиристых и надменных. Но еще ни разу не встречал пустых. Абсолютно пустых, рыбьих глаз.

Гонг грянул как выстрел. Публика взвыла от восторга. Картэр обрушил на Джека вихрь ударов, сокрушительных и мощных, как ураган. Он рассчитывал закончить бой в первом же раунде. Джек отступал, стараясь не сокращать дистанцию, но Картэр двигался стремительно и расчетливо и быстро загнал его в угол.
Когда на тебя рушится град ударов, минуты тянутся удивительно медленно. Согнувшись почти пополам, прикрывая голову и живот, Джек попытался войти в клинч. Но был брошен на пол мощным боковым ударом. В ушах шумело, удар у претендента был - будь здоров. На счете восемь Джек встал. Нырнул, уходя вправо, и выстрелил своим коронным, противник замер и медленно осел на пол. В углу дико заорал Полли. Судья начал отсчет, Картэр поднимался медленно, словно нехотя, на счете семь - оторвал колено от пола, на девять - уже стоял в стойке, а на десять - ударил гонг.

- Не суетись, – бормотал Полли, вовсю работая полотенцем, – смотри куда отходишь, второго нокдауна тебе не пережить.
Второй раунд начался не столь бурно, Картэр испытавший на себе силу ударов Джека, приступил к методическому изматыванию противника, будучи более быстрым и молодым, он решил взять измором. Он заходил справа и слева, менял ударную руку, резко сокращал дистанцию и постоянно работал по корпусу. К концу раунда измотанный Джек едва держал руки.

- Ты что творишь?! – шипел Полли, поливая Джека водой. – С ума сошел? Он же убьет тебя! Уходи от него! Не давай ему сокращать дистанцию!
- Он чудовищно быстр, - пыхтел Джек, – он словно кошка! И чего он не выбрал Раймонда вместо меня.
- Потому что титул им нужен без лишних хлопот, а ты, если бой кончится раньше восьмого раунда, не получишь вообще ничего! Помни о Милли! Не давай ему сближаться!

Гонг звучно позвал на ринг. Джек хитрил, маневрировал, финтил, стремясь выиграть время и не входить в ближний бой. Но Картэр прочно занял центр ринга и принялся гонять Джека по кругу, на второй минуте Джек сдался. Он спятился в угол и ушел в глухую защиту. Картэр отработал как на тренировке, ловко сбил руки Джеку и влепил правый прямой. Нос Джека хрустнул, он рванул в клинч, но Картэр, ждавший этого, ловко встретил его низко опущенной головой, правую бровь обожгло, брызнула кровь. Джек, расходуя остатки сил, интенсивно заработал руками. Картэр отскочил. Ноги Джека подкосились одновременно с ударом гонга.

- Ты труп! – констатировал Полли. - Надо прекращать бой.
- Даже думать не смей, - пробормотал Джек, не выпуская изо рта бутылку.
- Он угробит тебя! Тебе, не простоять еще пять раундов! Ты взгляни на него, - Полли кивнул в противоположный угол, - он бодр и весел, да он из тебя отбивную слепит к концу шестого!
- Бывало и хуже, – прохрипел Джек. - Вспомни Салли Донована.
- Ты совсем из ума выжил? – вытаращился Полли. – Тебе тогда едва стукнуло двадцать! А сегодня ты и до боя еле переставлял ноги!
- Не смей бросать полотенце, - предупредил Джек и поднялся вместе со звуком гонга.

 Картэр сближался легко, словно танцуя. Его левая постоянно стреляла вперед и стоило Джеку слегка опустить руки, в брешь тут же обрушилась правая. Джек  снова был на полу.
В то, что он встанет, не верил даже Полли, но он встал. Легкие Джека горели, глаза застилал пот, разбитая бровь и сломанный нос довершали картину. Когда и как Картэр вновь сократил дистанцию, Джек не заметил. На него обрушился шквал ударов. Картэр был повсюду, он бил справа и слева, успевал достать снизу и мощным прямым.
- Только бы Полли не выкинул полотенце, - думал Джек, падая на пол.

Гул зала исчез, свет померк, Джек, словно погружался на глубину, к поверхности его толкнула только мысль о Милли. Семь! Долетело как из тумана, Джек встал на четвереньки. Восемь! Он припал на одно колено. Девять! Джек поднялся.
Зал зашелся в истерике.
Картэр рванул на добивание. И тут Джек взорвался. Это был прежний Джек Пушка! Он встретил Картэра длинным прямым на противоходе и, не дав опомниться, выстрелил левым смертельным хуком. Претендент упал.

Джека шатало, но он по-прежнему был чемпионом. И плевать, что это всего лишь четвертый раунд, новичкам придется подождать.

----------


## Лев

*wwwolk*, 
Манит мания 
Строк написания.
От читамана
Респект графоману :Grin:

----------


## wwwolk

Опасное это дело - хвалить графомана! :)

----------


## wwwolk

Грустная сказка

Пустота, она была всюду. Полное ничто, безмятежное и абсолютно спокойное. 
 Это неправда, что вначале был Свет, — вначале была Тьма. Тьма сгустилась, заполняя собой пустоту. Первозданная Тьма, густая, как кисель, и абсолютно непроглядная. 
 Вы спросите, кто создал Тьму? Откуда мне знать. Я даже не знаю, кто создал Свет, но, так или иначе, Свет был создан. Яркой вспышкой он разрезал Тьму, и та отступила. Однако в бескрайней пустоте освещать было нечего и Свет заскучал. 

  — Мне не нравится начало, — произнесло существо.
  — Мне тоже, — поддакнуло другое.
  — Угробим писателя?
  — Не против.
  — Между прочим, я вас создал! — заметил я. (Я приношу читателю свои извинения за вмешательство, но в ближайшие 50 лет смерть в мои планы не входит).
  — Он что Бог? — поинтересовалось существо.
  — Да, вроде нет, — усомнилось другое. — По идее, Боги мы.
  — Да брось!
  — Я серьезно, подумай само, есть три ипостаси: хаос, он же пустота и ничто, ни созидание, ни разрушение. Есть добро, то есть свет, созидание и тому подобное, ну, и, наконец, есть зло — тьма, разрушение, войны, смерть и далее по тексту. Если ты Тьма, то я Свет. То есть мы с тобой перворожденные.
  — Не слабо, — хмыкнуло существо. — А не высоко мы берем?
  — Не боись, кроме нас тут все равно никого нет.
  — Что значит, никого нет, — буркнул кто-то. — А я, по-вашему, кто?
  — Кто тут? — испуганно произнесло существо.
  — Кто тут, кто тут, я тут!
  — Ты где?
  — Рядом с вами дурни! Разорались тут, поспать не дадут, тоже мне Ипостаси. Вот так вот понаедут выскочки, порасхватают все вакансии, пока ты спишь после трудов праведных. А ты потом бери, что осталось и даже облика тебе не положено, ибо на ставку Хаоса вас, батенька, приняли!
  Бурчание постепенно затихало, словно кто-то удалялся в неизвестном направлении.
  — Вот гад, напугал-то как, — поежилось существо.
  — Да ладно, у него и облика-то нет, — ухмыльнулось другое. — Что оно нам сделать может. Слышь писатель, — в голосе существа проскользнули наглые нотки. — Ты бы нам образы-то прописал, а то стремно как-то существовать только в твоем воображении.
  — И какие же вам образы прописать? — поинтересовался я.
  — Нормальные такие образы, — отозвалось существо. — Не хуже, чем у других, только без глупостей, никаких там клешней и щупалец! Что за убогая у вас у писателей фантазия: раз Зло, так обязательно клыки, рога и щупальца! А может я как раз пушистый и мягкий?
  — Кролик что ли? — удивился я.
  — Сам ты кролик, — надулось существо.
  — Ладно, попробую, — ответил я и задумался.
  — Он что спит? — прошептало существо.
  — Нет думает. Это, у них, у людей, называется думать.

 Тьма трансформировалась, Зло всегда лучше приспосабливается к окружающей среде. Свет с удивлением взирал на изменения.

  — Слышь писака! — крикнуло существо и весьма ощутимо пнуло меня по ноге. — Хорош бурду гнать. Давай уже создавай землю и прочие миры и делай нас богами, и про образы не забудь! Помни, найду у себя рога, я тебе голову откручу!

 И все-таки вначале было Слово!

  Новый Мир был свеж и удивителен. Возможно, немного странен, но, тем не менее, приятен.
  На изумрудно-зеленой лужайке под сенью раскидистых кустов валялся пушистый мячик. 
 - Так, — мяфкнуло существо, оглядев себя, ну если так можно выразится, с головы до ног. — И как же это прикажете понимать? — спросило оно, уставившись на меня парой прекрасных фиолетовых глаз.
 - Ну, ты же само просило без когтей и рогов, — промямлил я. — И пушистое, и чтоб всем нравилось, а дети обожают… — я заткнулся на полуслове, видя, как чернеют от гнева прекрасные фиалковые глаза.
 - Дети говоришь, обожают? — протянуло существо тоном, не обещавшим ничего хорошего. — Значит, по-твоему, так выглядит Зло? Маленький пушистый мячик с фиалковыми глазами?! — существо рявкнуло и подпрыгнуло метра на полтора.
 - Какая тебе разница, — затараторил я. — Силы у тебя все равно остались, а пушистый ты, не пушистый — не все ли равно! Опять же, можешь, кого угодно ввести в заблуждение, ну, само подумай, ну кто на тебя с мечом попрет? Какой богатырь? Это ж потом позора не оберешься!
 - А как мне сеять страх в людские души?! — завопило существо. — Как их сбить с пути добродетели!? Поскакать возле них? Насмешить их до колик!? А ну немедленно перепиши все! Быстро мне огненный взор и серу, кипящую в пасти! 
 - А изжоги не боишься? — с сомнением поинтересовался я. — От такого дела сода не помогает, может, повременим? Поживешь, обвыкнешься, найдешь свои плюсы, а?
 - Издеваешься, да?
 - Нисколько, — смущенно пожал плечами я. — Какой мне смысл? Просто мне кажется, что так ты выглядишь куда экстравагантней всех заезженных образов. Ну, само подумай, сколько было этих рогатых с огненным взором и запахом серы, может, плюнем на библейские прототипы? 
 - Считаешь? — существо крутнулось на месте, пытаясь взглянуть на себя сзади.
 - Конечно.
 - Может быть, ты и прав, — задумчиво протянуло оно. — Конечно, видом одним я ужас вселять не смогу, но, с другой стороны, судить обо мне будут по делам, а не по внешнему виду.
 - Вот именно, — поддакнул я.
 - Ладно, уговорил, — существо так игриво захлопало ресницами, что я не смог сдержать улыбки. — Только руки и ноги ты мне все же припиши, — нахмурилось оно. — А то у меня голова кружится от кувырканий.
 - Как скажешь, — согласился я и приписал ему пару коротеньких пушистых ручек и симпатичные лапки с коготками.
 - Не удержался-таки, — ухмыльнулось существо. — Прицепил когти! 
 - Это чтоб лазить удобнее, — оправдался я. — За плодами там, или прятаться.
 - Ладно, — отмахнулось существо. — Ты лучше скажи, где вторая ипостась? Конкурирующая, так сказать, сторона.
 - Да вон же она, — улыбнувшись, ответил я. — В трех шагах от тебя.
 - Что!? — не на шутку удивилось существо. — Вот это сметанообразное облако и есть мой конкурент!?
 - Ну да, — смутился я. — А что?
 - То есть, по-твоему, добро — вот эта аморфная масса?
 - Ну, видишь ли, — извиняющимся тоном начал я. — Добро, по моим представлениям, не должно быть слишком заметным. Его не стоит выставлять напоказ, оно просто есть и все.
 - Ты скажи честно, — насупившись, произнесло существо. — Ты ни хрена не понимаешь в мифологии, да?
 - Ну, по правде говоря, не силен, — согласился я, опустив глаза.
 - То-то я и смотрю. Значит так, — существо принялось расхаживать взад-вперед, заложив руки за округленную спину. — Только для тебя и только один раз, в порядке исключения. Добро должно быть ярким и цветным, оно должно быть большим и хорошо видимым — все это для того, чтобы победа Зла над Добром была сразу видна и заметна! Усек?
 - Усек, — кивнул я. — Только переделывать не стану, я ленив и неопытен. Какое вышло, с таким и бейся. 
 - Дурень! — разозлилось Зло. — Как я могу биться с облаком!? Мне что его веером разгонять?
 - Твои проблемы, — злорадно ухмыльнулся я.
 - Запомню, — зыркнуло на меня существо. — Пересекутся еще наши дорожки.
 - Но, но! — осадил я. — Ты не очень-то задирайся, а то ведь я и прикончить тебя могу.
 - А вот это дудки, — почти промурлыкало существо. — Законы жанра, батенька, — Зло уничтожить невозможно!
 - Плевать мне на законы, — надменно произнес я. — Дилетантам можно все.
 - Ты, стало быть, считаешь себя дилетантом?
 - Конечно, — кивнул я. — профессионал вообще бы не стал с тобой спорить, у него ты бы уже давно занималось тем, чем положено, а не калякало тут на лужайке. Короче, все, спор окончен, приступаю к созданию сюжета.
 - Валяй, — милостиво разрешило Зло и направилось осматривать окрестности.


 Человек был силен, а возможно, ему казалось, что он силен, ибо сравнить все равно пока было не с чем. 
 Он сидел на округлом валуне перед входом в пещеру. Ласковое солнце гладило его по голове, заставляя щуриться и улыбаться от удовольствия. Временами он тяжело вздыхал и тогда взгляд его невольно возвращался к лежащей неподалеку раковине моллюска. Раковина была большая и наверняка вкусная, но открыть ее человек не мог, ему не хватало сил.
 - Камень возьми, — негромко предложил я, устав смотреть на его страдания.
 - Что!? — испуганно вскрикнув, человек подскочил на месте. — Кто здесь?
 - Тебе не все равно? — поинтересовался я. — Тебе дело говорят, так слушай и запоминай. Возьми камень, раковину положи на валун и ударь по ней камнем, она расколется. 
 Человек опасливо огляделся, поднялся, заглянул за валун. Никого. Осторожно прокравшись к кустам, он просунул голову в самую гущу и долго там чего-то вынюхивал.
 - Если будешь ерундой заниматься, — скептично заметил я, — ноги от голода протянешь. 
 Человек замер. 
 - Не сиди, действуй, — напирал я.
 Человек взял камень, осторожно приблизился к раковине, огляделся еще раз и наконец подняв ее, положил на валун. Как следует размахнулся и шмякнул! Раковина с хрустом брызнула в разные стороны.
 - Дурень, — простонал я. — Не со всей силы бей, а потихоньку, чтоб расколоть раковину и не повредить моллюска.
 Человек не слушал: отбросив камень, он жадно слизывал с гранитного валуна сок, успевая с интересом рассматривать осколки раковины.
 Из кустов вылезло Зло, осмотревшись, оно деловито заковыляло к человеку.
 - Эй, браток, чем занимаешься? — на ходу крикнуло оно.
 Человек в ужасе подпрыгнул и скрылся за камнем.
 - Ну вот, — пробурчал я. — Пушистое, красивое, а человека напугало.
 - Отлезь, — отмахнулось Зло. — У меня должность такая — всех пугать. Вылезай! — Зло, ухватив человека за ухо, поволокло его из-за камня. Человек упирался и верещал, закрыв глаза.
 - Ну и чего ты наваял? — спросило Зло, устремив взор к небу. — Этот трусливый хлюпик, по-твоему, должен сражаться за добродетель?
 - По замыслу он должен окрепнуть в борьбе с тобой, — ответил я, почесывая в затылке. — Просто ты рано появилось. Он даже орудия труда освоить не успел.
 - Может, ты мне часы приема назначишь? — ехидно поинтересовалось Зло.
 - Может, ты просто свалишь искать приключений в другом месте? — не менее ехидно поинтересовался я. — А тем временем я из него богатыря воспитаю.
 - Богатыря? — недоверчиво скривившись, поинтересовалось Зло. — Вот из этого рохли?
 Человек лежал на земле, прикрыв голову руками и мелко подрагивал. 
 - Просто парень еще не освоился, — оправдывался я.
 - Ну да, ну да, — закивало Зло. — Заметно.
 - Все, скройся с глаз! — рявкнул я. — Не мешай воспитательному процессу!
 Презрительно хмыкнув, Зло удалилось в неизвестном направлении.
 - Вставай, — произнес я как можно мягче. — Никто тебя не тронет.
 - О, великий! — простонал, не поднимаясь человек. — Скажи, как мне тебя называть и как благодарить?
 - Зови меня просто Создатель, — напыщенно ответствовал я. — И прекращай валяться, у нас куча дел!

----------


## wwwolk

Человек был силен. Теперь он точно знал, что силен, вот только еще толком не знал, в чем заключается его сила.

 - Создатель любит нас! — орал шаман
 - Создатель любит нас! — эхом вторило племя.
 - Создатель всемогущ!
 - Всемогущ! — отзывались своды пещеры.
 - Хвала Создателю! — неистовствовал шаман.
 - Хвала! — в экстазе рушилось на колени племя.

 - Мда, — заглянув в пещеру, задумчиво протянуло Зло. — Я вижу, ты не сидел, сложа руки. Это, стало быть, ты вместо одного богатыря, подсунул мне сразу кучу? Чтоб мало не показалось?
 - На каком-то этапе все пошло немного не так, — роясь в записях, пробубнил я. — Понимаешь, все было путем, он освоил кремень и огонь. С охотой разобрались, со шкурами всякими. Но скучно парню было, он просил еще кого-нибудь, я сдуру подсунул ему женщину, думал, помается мужик и сам ее убрать попросит, а оно видишь как обернулось.
 - А шаман откуда? — поинтересовалось Зло.
 - А шут его знает, — психанул я. — Они как тараканы плодятся, не успею оглянуться — их в два раза больше.
 - Плодитесь и размножайтесь, это твои слова? — задумчиво произнесло Зло, барабаня мохнатыми пальцами по гранитному боку валуна.
 - Еще чего, — буркнул я. — О размножении вообще речи не было, очевидно, самостоятельные индивидуумы попались.
 - Слишком самостоятельные, — угрюмо глядя на беснующееся племя, пробормотало Зло. — Что делать-то будем, писака?
 - Может Добро как-то нам посодействует? — задумчиво пробормотал я.
 - Дождешься от него, — буркнуло Зло, бросив косой взгляд на сметанообразное облако, мирно висевшее над верхушками деревьев.
 - Слушай! — нашелся я. — Ты же у нас Зло, ну так давай, напусти на них мор какой-нибудь или там потоп.
 - Это так мы, стало быть, от библейских прототипов избавляемся? — скорчив пушистую мордочку, поинтересовалось Зло.
 - Ну, хорошо, а ты что предлагаешь, новатор ты наш.
 - Перепиши вторую часть, придурок, — присвистнуло Зло и покрутило пальцем у виска.


 Людей было много, они знали: сила в количестве!

 - Идиот! — талдычило Зло, расхаживая туда сюда пред входом в пещеру. — Вот идиот-то! Нашел, кого пожалеть! И что теперь? Что теперь? — оно на секунду остановилось, глядя себе под ноги. — Полный идиот, — бубнило оно, продолжая движение. — Леса рубят, зверя и птицу бьют без счета, строят какие-то землянки — это же уму непостижимо! Они же ничего не боятся! Ты слышишь? — крикнуло Зло, запрокинув голову к небу и замерев. — Они ничего не боятся!!! Ты этого хотел?!
 - Не ори, — отозвался я. — Голова болит. Я и так день и ночь думаю, что предпринять.
 - Думает он, — оскорблено фыркнуло существо. — Раньше надо было думать! Зовите меня создателем, — издевательски кривляясь, произнесло оно. — Насоздавал на нашу голову. Заметь, — ехидно обронило оно. — Тебя вся эта суета не касается.
 - Ты-то чего скачешь, мячик вязаный! — вспылил я. — Ты Зло, тебе радоваться надо, они ж все разрушают!
 - Идиот!!! — заорав, подпрыгнуло Зло. — Нафиг мне разрушения внешние! Мне нужны их внутренние муки, они должны осознавать, что делают зло и мучиться! А они ж прут напролом, прикрываясь твоим именем, без всяких угрызений совести! Думай скорей, надо что-то предпринять, иначе мы все скоро останемся на голом камне, и эти твари нас сожрут без всякой задней мысли!
 - Добро! — крикнул я. — Добро, хорош спать, давай спасай мир, это же твоя задача!
 - Простите, — донеся откуда-то сверху писклявый голос. — Мне кажется, при формировании моего образа вы прописывали мне другие задачи.
 - К черту приличия, — рявкнул я. — Зло, а ну растормоши эту сметану, пусть ищет выход, у нее мозгов больше: я помню, я постарался!
 - Слышь ты, кисель недоделанный, — негромко начало Зло, вразвалочку направляясь в сторону облака. — Я вообще по натуре существо не злобное, но в ярости такие вещи творю! Если ты сию секунду не подскажешь выход, я тебе такое разрежение атмосферы устрою, ты себя пылесосом не соберешь, просекаешь?
 - Спокойно, — пискнуло туманное облако, принимая человекообразную форму и выставив перед собой руки, словно защищаясь от разгневанного пушистого комочка. — Вечно вы чуть что, сразу драться! Есть другой выход.
 - Какой? — в голос воскликнули мы.
 - Все-таки вы достаточно неумные, друзья мои, — издевательски пропищало Добро.
 - Ну, все, — распалилось Зло и стало мелко подрагивать, источая ненависть. — Доигралось оно у меня.
 - Спокойно, — холодно осадил его я. — Сначала пусть подскажет выход из ситуации, а разборки потом. Говори, — продолжил я. — Никто тебя не тронет.
 - Хорошо, — пискнуло Добро, но на всякий случай поднялось повыше. — Вы забыли, что, когда все создавалось, нас было три ипостаси, ТРИ-И-И. Где третья? Кто третья? Вспомнили? Вот вам и выход.
 - Да как я мог забыть! — воскликнул я и хлопнул себя ладонью в лоб. — ХАОС!
 - Что Хаос, что Хаос? — тараторило Зло. — При чем тут Хаос? Где мы найдем этот чертов Хаос, его ж никто не видел.
 - Если меня никто не видел, — послышался голос, — это не значит, что меня нет! Просто в отличие от некоторых я этой литературной мишурой не увлекаюсь. Меня лохматые и туманные, а так же любые другие образы, не интересуют — мне важна сама суть.
 - Истинный Хаос, — удовлетворенно вякнул я.
 - Обычный Хаос, — поправил голос.
 - Но как? — недоумевало Зло. — Как Хаос может существовать в упорядоченном мире?
 - Где ты тут порядок увидело? — спокойно осведомился голос. — Не знаю, как вы, а я свою работу всегда делаю до конца. Дождь идет хаотично, облака плывут хаотично, трава растет хаотично, практически все в этом мире происходит хаотично. Даже эти ваши люди и то ведут себя хаотично, хотя гордо именуют все это порядком.
 - Ну, надо же! — восторженно воскликнуло Зло, прихлопнув себя по бокам. — А с первого взгляда и не заметишь!
 - А с настоящей мастерской работой всегда так, — без ложной скромности ответствовал Хаос. — С первого взгляда ее нет, а приглядишься — она повсюду.
 - Слушай, дружище Хаос, — проникновенным голосом начал я. — У нас тут проблемка одна возникла.
 - С двуногими что ли? — как бы нехотя осведомился Хаос.
 - Именно, — подтвердил я. 
 - Ну и что? — в голосе Хаоса сквозило безразличие.
 - Ну, помог бы ты нам, — попросил я. — Как-никак, тебя сам Создатель просит.
 - Ты уверен? — холодно осведомился Хаос.
 - Что ты справишься?
 - Что ты Создатель?
 - Ну, — я немного замялся. — В общем-то, да.
 - Мне б твою уверенность, — буркнул Хаос. — Ладно, вам как: круто и сразу или медленно и постепенно?
 - Медленно и постепенно, — встряло Зло. — Пусть прочувствуют, — злорадствовало оно. — А я тем временем и свои идейки в жизнь воплощу. 

 С севера надвигались льды…
Люди умнели и начинали сознавать: не всегда количество переходит в качество.

 - Ну что, работнички? — ехидно потешалось Добро, зависнув над верхушкой пушистой ели. — Не вышло у вас ничего: людишки в норы попрятались, в шкуры позаворачивались, у костров сидят, греются. Мамонты и те передохли, а им хоть бы что.
 - Я убью его, — прорычало Зло и стало взбираться по веткам к вершине ели.
 - Осторожней, — предупредил я. — Смотри, не навернись, метров десять лететь как минимум.
 - Одиннадцать с половиной, — поправило Добро.
 - Скоро ты у меня отговоришься, — бубнило Зло, сосредоточенно перебирая лапками.
 - Создатель! — возмущенно заверещало Добро. — Куда ты смотришь, меня убивают!
 - А я-то тут при чем? — удивленно произнес я. — Пусть тебя люди защищают, или им, как всегда, не до тебя? Может, ты плохо среди них воспитательную работу проводило?
 - Не проводило я никакой работы!
 - Да ну!? — возмутилось Зло. — Я что ли, по-твоему, их в шкуры научило заворачиваться? Или может, я их научило огонь разводить!?
 - Это Хаос! — в панике пискнуло Добро.
 - А вот врать нехорошо, — невозмутимо отозвался голос. — Я никогда, никого, ничему не учу. Хотя, глядя на мою работу, можно постичь суть всего сущего.
 - Ну, держись! — крикнуло Зло, влезая на самую маковку. 
 В этот момент раздался страшный треск и верхушка ели, вместе с дико орущим Злом, сбивая шишки и хвою, обрушилась вниз. 
 - Вот так будут наказаны все злые порывы! — гордо ответствовало Добро и победно взмыло вверх.
 - Удавлюсь, — тихо буркнуло Зло и даже не отряхивая прилипших хвоинок, направилось к краю поляны.
 - Ты шар, — напомнил я.
 - А то я не знаю! — взревело Зло. — Что вы все меня гнобите! Я что, для себя стараюсь?! Мне это надо!? — оно почти всхлипывало, готовое забиться в истерике. — Эти двуногие скоро угробят планету, помяните мое слово! Весь этот чудесный мир, который ты создал, — оно ткнуло в мою сторону, — они превратят в настоящий кошмар! Не будет лесов и рек, не будет чистого неба — только хаос и разрушения!
 - Да, я буду всегда, — гордо продекламировал голос.
 - Ну, а ты-то чего так беспокоишься? — удивился я. — Ладно бы Добро возмущалось или я на худой конец верещал. Я ж Создатель все-таки. А ты Зло, твоя стихия — разрушение!
 - Идиоты, — обхватило себя пушистыми лапками Зло. — Я окружено идиотами! Да поймите вы, суть зла искажена человечеством! Что такое зло в понимании людей? Смерть, убийства — вот и все! Это не зло! Это их страх перед неизведанным и перед болью! Они сами ЗЛО! Зло большее, чем я, ибо трактуют все действия по своему усмотрению. Почему убийство тигром лани не зло, а убийство тигром человека — зло? Почему убийство обычным гражданином другого — зло, а убийство сотни тысяч людей ради идеи, денег или территории, — просто жизненная необходимость? Кто им сказал, что они венец творения!? Ведь все мы знаем, что так уже было тысячи раз, и в этом новом мире я хочу, чтобы все было по-другому! Суть зла — достучаться до них, до людей, сделать их добрее, как ни странно это звучит. Кто объяснит им последствия их действий? Вот эта инфантильная сметана!? — Зло указало на висящее облако. — Ты, о великий создатель, — издевательски осведомилось оно, — может, расскажешь нам, как они наплевали на твои заветы? Много войн остановили добром? Их человеческое зло могу остановить только я!
 - Но не уничтожать же их всех, — тихо выдохнул я.
 - Не всех, — согласилось Зло. — Одного оставить и научить его жить правильно! И только тогда создавать второго, чтобы первый учил его жить, так, как положено, и пусть все идет под нашим контролем.
 - Но люди разные! — воскликнул я. — Нельзя их сделать одинаковыми.
 - И не надо! — ответило Зло. — Двух одинаковых волков тоже не найти, однако понятие о жизни, о добре и зле у них одно. Ты видел, чтобы волки стаями убивали друг друга из-за куска мяса?
 - Это чушь, — усмехнулся я. — Это банальности. Все не так, все намного сложнее.
 - Да, — согласилось Зло. — Я не Создатель, я не могу все объяснить красиво, Создатель ты и ты понял суть.
 - В этой круглой штуке есть рациональное зерно, — раздался голос. — Я могу с полной долей ответственности заявить, что первое место по созданию хаоса, после меня, занимают люди. Столько бессмысленных действий, сколько у них, я не видел ни у кого.
 - Итак, какое же решение мы принимаем? — спросил я, поочередно оглядев всех собравшихся.
 - Род людской надо прекратить, — тихо произнесло Зло.
 - Кто за? — осведомился я.
 - Ну, если нет иного выхода, — промямлило Добро. — Если это во имя добра…
 - Не мычи и не сомневайся хоть раз в жизни, сметана! — резко подхлестнуло его Зло.
 - Хаос? — спросил я в пустоту.
 - Мне все равно, — ответил голос.
 - Стало быть, единогласно, — подвел я.


 Зло сидело на берегу озера, обхватив себя руками и медленно раскачиваясь.
 - Ничего не понимаю, — твердило оно. — Ничего не понимаю.
 - Чего ты не понимаешь? — спросил я.
 - Не понимаю, как у них все это получается?
 - Что это? — вскипел я. — Ты можешь выражаться яснее.
 - Выживать, что же еще, — с леденящим спокойствием ответствовало Зло. — Сам посуди: на них набросились аж три ипостаси, даже сам Создатель против них, а им хоть бы что. Хаос разобщил их? Разобщил, теперь они разного цвета кожи, разного роста, разного вида, говорят на разных языках, имеют абсолютно разную культуру и совершенно не похожие представления о мире, о добре и зле! Однако это не мешает им находить общий язык. Я вселило в них зависть, жадность, похоть, властолюбие и еще кучу пороков! И что?
 - Что? — переспросил я.
 - А ничего, — с тоской всхлипнуло Зло. — Н-и-ч-е-г-о! Им хоть бы что, они придумали религии, вероисповедания, культы, отпущение грехов, загробную жизнь, небеса и ад! Ты когда-нибудь слышал про черта? 
 - Ну естественно, — усмехнулся я.
 - А вот и нет, — удрученно улыбнулось Зло. — Он совсем не рогатый и абсолютно без хвоста, он мягкий и пушистый!
 - Это ты что ли? — удивленно брякнул я.
 - А то кто же, — без всякой гордости в голосе отозвалось Зло. — Я, видишь ли, склоняю их к плохим поступкам. 
 - Ну, по сути-то, так и есть, — попытался подбодрить его я.
 - Ничего вы не понимаете, — устало отмахнулось Зло.
 - Погоди, — я быстренько оглядел окрестности. — А где наша сметана?
 - Там, — Зло махнуло лапкой на восток. — Пытается облагородить двуногих через самосознание.
 - И как? — поинтересовался я
 - Хреново, — откликнулось Зло. — Лучший результат — десять процентов от общей численности населения одной маленькой страны. Оно уводит их в горы подальше от тлетворного влияния общей массы. Но их находят и там. Смотрят на них, как на диковинки, смеются и тычут пальцами.
 - И это все что оно попыталось предпринять?
 - Нет конечно, — тяжело вздохнуло Зло. — Оно в каждую религию поместило частичку себя, попыталось создать какие-то догматы, нравоучения и заповеди.
 - А результат? — насторожился я.
 - Никудышный, — развело лапками Зло. — Они извратили замыслы, наплевали на заповеди, переврали догматы, понаписали новых заветов, обозвали все это адаптацией, модернизацией или как-то там еще.
 - А войны? — я даже немного осип от волнения. — Вы же делали огромные ставки на войны!
 - Пустое, — не поднимая головы, буркнуло Зло. — Они воюют постоянно, гробят друг друга сотнями тысяч, но рождается еще больше. Им не помеха даже голод и болезни, надо признать мы просчитались — у этих тварей огромный потенциал! Ты смотрел «Чужого»? — взглянуло оно на меня.
 - Конечно, — изумившись, ответил я. — Но ты-то откуда…
 - Не важно, — грустно улыбнулось Зло. — Так вот, эти твари — это я о людях — сожрут чужих на обед и не поморщатся, поверь мне, — оно кинуло камушек в воду и стало смотреть на разбегающиеся круги. — Мы проиграли, — почти шепотом произнесло оно. — Нам их не уничтожить.
 - Погоди, — засуетился я. — Все не так плохо, есть еще ядерное, бактериологическое оружие. Наконец, планетарная катастрофа!
 - Это не то, — всхлипнуло Зло. — Так мы уничтожим весь мир. Весь этот прекрасный мир, я не стану этого делать. 
 - Но как же быть? — растерянно спросил я.
 - Не знаю, — пожало мохнатыми плечами Зло. — Я умываю руки, пусть творят что хотят.
 - Но тогда они уничтожат планету! — закричал я.
 - Это уже будет на их совести, — тихо ответило Зло.
 - Хаос! — заорал я в пустоту. — Ну ты-то чего молчишь?
 - А что я могу? — отозвался голос. — Все, что мог, я уже сделал: землетрясения, цунами, вулканы, торнадо, изменения климата — я перепробовал все. Они не понимают.
 - Господи! — взмолился я. — Что нам делать!?
 - Чего орешь? — раскатисто донеслось откуда–то сверху.
 - Кто это? — опешил я.
 - А к кому ты только что взывал? — вопросом на вопрос ответил голос.
 - Господи это ты? — не веря себе, переспросил я.
 - Нет, служба психологической помощи, — насмешливо пророкотало в ответ.
 - Господи, помоги, что нам делать?- рухнул я на колени.
 - Я не в силах вам помочь, — ответил Господь.
 - Не в силах? — не веря себе, пролепетал я. — Если не ты, тогда кто?
 - Никто, — тихо донеслось с неба. — Кроме вас никто. Никто, кроме самих людей, не в состоянии объяснить людям, что все идет не так.
  — И что же делать? — почти шепотом спросили мы.
 - Надеяться и ждать, — так же тихо донеслось в ответ…

----------


## Лев

> Опасное это дело - хвалить графомана! :)


Ввволк  до сих пор себя им считает? :Grin:

----------


## wwwolk

/Придирчиво просматривая тексты/ как есть графоман! :)

----------


## wwwolk

ВОИН ВЕРЕСКА

И не сомкнуть кольцо седых холмов,
И узок путь по лезвию дождя,
И не ищи ты не найдешь следов,
Что воин вереска оставил уходя…©

Он ехал вторые сутки, вернее, качался в седле практически без сознания, пока лошадь брела, сама выбирая дорогу. Все двое суток моросил дождь, нудный, пронизывающий до костей. Может, именно благодаря дождю он остался жив. Скованное холодом тело омертвело и не пускало кровь. Сквозь лоскуты куртки на левой стороне груди виднелась рваная рана, чернела запекшаяся кровь.
Двое суток назад они потерпели поражение, им подло ударили в спину, ударили свои же: предательство существовало во все века. Он дрался рядом с лордом до конца; последнее, что он помнил, — копье, ударившее в грудь и едва не швырнувшее его на землю.
Трудно сказать, что привело его в сознание: толчок оступившейся лошади, собственная сила воли или звуки далекой песни, вплетавшиеся в шелест дождя. Скрипнув зубами, он вскинул голову, среди темнеющей зелени холмов различил несколько строений. Колодец на окраине и девушку с кувшином, удивленно смотревшую на него.
Осторожно ступая по мокрой траве, конь подошел к колодцу и понуро опустил голову.
- Что с вами, господин? — девушка взирала едва ли не с ужасом.
- Все в порядке, — с трудом прохрипел он, кое-как разлепив стылые губы, — дай воды, красавица.
Она протянула кувшин.
- Я не смогу, — скрипнув зубами, выдавил воин, — дай на ладони.
- Вы бы спустились, господин, — страх в ее голосе сменила тревога, — вам надо рану осмотреть.
- Пустое, — скривился воин, — я не жилец, дай воды мне и напои коня.
Он, склонившись на шею коня, долго пил с маленьких заботливых ладошек, с наслаждением вдыхая запах ее рук. От них пахло медом и вереском. Он практически забыл этот запах, запах мирной жизни, слишком много в его судьбе было запахов крови и железа.
- Далеко до замка? — спросил он.
- Три дня пути, — девушка махнула рукой на восток.
- Три дня, — едва слышно повторил воин, — три дня сквозь туман, холмы и болота.
- Хотите, я провожу вас? — неожиданно произнесла девушка.
Он, словно очнувшись, взглянул на нее.
- Нет, — его голос был сродни хриплому карканью ворона. — Это последний путь, тебе туда еще рано.
- Но вы можете умереть.
- Я уже умер, — проронил воин.
Она смотрела, как его поглощает туман, вместе с ним уходила какая-то часть ее души, она никак не могла понять — какая именно. Никак не могла осознать, что случилось за те короткие мгновения их встречи. Она знала лишь одно: ей хотелось пойти за ним туда, в туман, отыскать его по алым каплям крови на седеющем мху. Положить его голову к себе на колени, смотреть, как он спит, и перебирать тонкими пальцами тяжелые кудри.

----------

